# Flashers



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I've decided to take a leap and purchase a flasher. I'm leaning toward a humminbird ice55 because that's what my buddy has and it's what I'm familiar with. Not to mention it works great. Can anyone tell me if we will run into any issues with interference while fishing in the same tent? I've heard conflicting stories. Thanks for your 2¢


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been in a tent with my 45 and two other 55's and had no trouble. If you do, you can adjust the noise and it will go away. One of my other buddies has a Vex, and they both work great next to each other.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I used an ice55 yesterday for the first time. It took me a while to get comfortable with it but when I got it all figured out, I was very impressed with it.
Very simple to use and it was very accurate.
I would recommend one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting unit. Am I reading that right that the ice55 is only 300 watts? I guess it works ok in shallower water. 


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I just picked up one of these on black friday,
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish..._l=SBC;cat104793480;cat104735880;cat110951280

(sorry for the big link)

I hope to try it out this Friday or Saturday. I know it is not a flasher but has the flasher mode.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Interesting unit. Am I reading that right that the ice55 is only 300 watts? I guess it works ok in shallower water.
> 
> -DallanC


Here are the specs for the Ice55
http://store.humminbird.com/products/38 ... E_55?alt=3
2400 watts peak to peak.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Peak to Peak is one of those numbers that sounds good in a sales pitch but in reality isnt the most useful number. RMS power is the important number as its the average constant power. Think of it like the engine in your car, sure it might hit 8000 rpm rarely but you dont drive it at 8000 constantly.

Misc explaination off the web:


> The Peak to Peak value is the highest voltage that the waveform will ever reach, like the peak is the highest point on a mountain.
> 
> The RMS (Root-Mean-Square) value is the *effective value* of the total waveform. It is really the area under the curve. *It is the continuous power that the amplifier can deliver*.
> 
> Voltage, current, and power for most all AC circuits is given in RMS. 120 Volt household power (in the US) is an RMS value. Ever heard someone call it 170 volt peak power????


----------

